# Do neutered dogs ejaculate?



## misstray

Sorry, if this is too much information. 

Suffice it to say, I don't know the answer. I've read countless threads on humping behaviour, but don't recall ever seeing any discussion on whether neutered males ejaculate or not.

Brody is a bedtime humper. He likes to go to town on the pillow next to my head. I don't like this, mainly because it is right next to my head and listening to my dog grunt and grind while I'm trying to read isn't at the top of my "love to do" list. So, I tend to stop him, which isn't always that easy as he's enthusiastically pumping away. Verbal sometimes (not often) interrupts him, but usually I need to give him a tap on the rump or physically pick him up and move him away to get him to stop.

Anyhow, last night he was going at it and I was distracted and never stopped him before he finished. He then jumped off the bed and went racing around the house then came back in and started sniffing the pillow he'd been molesting. I turned over to look and the pillow was wet (quite a big spot). So, I'm not sure if he ejaculated on it or peed on it. I couldn't tell and I wasn't sticking my nose in there to find out!! 

Anyhow, not really what I wanted to deal with at midnight. So, I got up and treated it as I would if it was urine (tossed pillow cover, treated pillow, etc.) and then went back to bed.

But, I'm really unsure...did he pee or ejaculate????

My dog is a perv!


----------



## DebW

Thanks for the laughs! They can, yes. 

That made the soggy pillow better than pee, didn't it?


----------



## krandall

Learn something new every day!  I knew that neutered males could tie… never thought about the ejaculation part.


----------



## lfung5

Ok, I hope I never experience this lol! Too funny


----------



## sprorchid

I have wondered this also. My boys have the courtesy of attempting to hump my female when I'm not looking or around, but I have found a couple of times something that looks like thick spit on my little guy.... he's fixed. oh the joys of owning boy dogs!


----------



## gelbergirl

I have to wash Henry's little blanket on a regular basis.


----------



## DawnH

misstray said:


> My dog is a perv!


Nah, dogs not a perv. He's just doing what his instincts tell him to do. Although I'm not so sure about the rest of us who've thoroughly enjoyed reading about Brody's bedtime rituals.

Had to smile about Henry's "little blanket" too!


----------



## dianaplo

Well if that doesn't keep you from getting distracted in the future I don't know what will!)


----------



## misstray

Yep, perv boy will be getting stopped any time he even thinks about humping!

They're calling him Jizz at work now.....ugh!!


----------



## sprorchid

^ that's very funny!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad

misstray said:


> Brody is a bedtime humper. He likes to go to town on the pillow next to my head. I don't like this, mainly because it is right next to my head


Dana doesn't like when I do it either, but that's a whole another story ...


----------



## Fashiongal21

Our Mossimo does the same thing!! But with this old Santa Claus toy.. he goes to town. Anyway, often we do see wet spots on the toy or near the carpet where he is going. I do believe it is Pee Pee



misstray said:


> Sorry, if this is too much information.
> 
> Suffice it to say, I don't know the answer. I've read countless threads on humping behaviour, but don't recall ever seeing any discussion on whether neutered males ejaculate or not.
> 
> Brody is a bedtime humper. He likes to go to town on the pillow next to my head. I don't like this, mainly because it is right next to my head and listening to my dog grunt and grind while I'm trying to read isn't at the top of my "love to do" list. So, I tend to stop him, which isn't always that easy as he's enthusiastically pumping away. Verbal sometimes (not often) interrupts him, but usually I need to give him a tap on the rump or physically pick him up and move him away to get him to stop.
> 
> Anyhow, last night he was going at it and I was distracted and never stopped him before he finished. He then jumped off the bed and went racing around the house then came back in and started sniffing the pillow he'd been molesting. I turned over to look and the pillow was wet (quite a big spot). So, I'm not sure if he ejaculated on it or peed on it. I couldn't tell and I wasn't sticking my nose in there to find out!!
> 
> Anyhow, not really what I wanted to deal with at midnight. So, I got up and treated it as I would if it was urine (tossed pillow cover, treated pillow, etc.) and then went back to bed.
> 
> But, I'm really unsure...did he pee or ejaculate????
> 
> My dog is a perv!


----------



## Carefulove

Brody the Ejaculator!


----------



## Carefulove

Fashiongal21 said:


> ...I do believe it is Pee Pee


You keep telling yourself that hon' ound:


----------



## whimsy

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> Dana doesn't like when I do it either, but that's a whole another story ...


hahahaound:


----------



## Suzi

Not only do they do that but they will sometime's do the other thing. My sisters nurtured dog raped my baby Maddie.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

OMG!! Have not laughed that hard in a while. You realize you have given me a story to relate to my dog friends for years to come.


----------



## misstray

My pervy boy lives to entertain y'all!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Honey B

I'm confused and amused...
Are you serious about nuetered males still having urges and can molest pillows as well? :jaw:
Boo was fixed a month ago and has stopped humping. I hope it stays tis way! ound:


----------



## jabojenny

Tim still humps in certain situations, I'm not sure neutering stops that. I know of some females that hump too. Gotta love our pups! Pick your battles carefully ound:


----------



## krandall

Neutered males absolutely CAN hump, and even penetrate and tie with a female in heat. I'm not sure about the ejaculation part, though.

When we visited our breeder in the spring, she had a young female in heat for the first time. She and Kodi were all too willing to "play house". (and he rarely humps in other situations) we finally had to keep them separated, when it became apparent that he was figuring out more than just the humping part!


----------

